# Thank god that tank is empty



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

So the story! 
Was at a new job today, was the Toronto sun on eastern n don valley that side is finished n were doing the next phase which is pepsis, it's 3 tall floors on just tinted glass, looks funny, but anyways was at work n we were sitting on the window cell having a break, and on the corner of my eye I seen something yellow move, as I looked closer I could see a baby finch buried in drywall dust, I quickly took him out and blew him off, but his eyes wouldn't open and he couldn't fly because he couldn't really see. So I put him in a box n put him in my lunchbag, I took him home n when I let him out my dog went nuts trying to grab him, so after a ego wrestle with the dog and a couple lessons... He still wants to eat it. So I just separated them... Just can't put Africans with community fish... Just the way it is  hopefully he comes around. But for now his eyes opened back up, and he's taking a kind liking to my white worm culture, only thing is if I bring him back to where I found him, is he gonna survive the winter? Any input is good but for now







hes enjoying the sun, and warmth ...

All my shrimp tanks are all closed up


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Please contact FLAP (flap.org) and/or the Toronto Wildlife Centre.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pretty sure that is a goldfinch I think and I would contact flap as well. They can fix that little bird up 

I found a downed one in the exit doorway at the shoppers near me. Characinfan showed me FLAP and how these little birds die when they get trapped against the buildings and totally lost... they get so tired they die.

Totally get a hold of those folks, that is a beautiful bird. I see them and hear them sign the most wonderful songs..


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Just an FYI, I have a finch feeder in my backyard and we still have a ton of gold finches come by everyday so if the bird is in good shape you can let it go in your yard and it should be ok.

Or FLAP sounds like a great idea.
--
Paul


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

They say a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. I think it's worth more like twenty 

Nice catch, hope he does well. Fragile little fellow, but I find they usually bounce back pretty good if given time, every time we've ever had them smash into windows.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Thats awesome, I once rescued a cardinal from the clutches of my parents cat, luckily it was fine and flew off almost immediately. Goldfinches are nice birds though, and it looks like it likes my light fixture


----------

